# job in sa



## googly83in (Sep 12, 2010)

I amm a doctor and have done MBBS from a reputed college n India. I want to migrate to SA. What are the job opppurtunities? I have three years experience.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

googly83in said:


> I amm a doctor and have done MBBS from a reputed college n India. I want to migrate to SA. What are the job opppurtunities? I have three years experience.


 There is a shortage of doctors in South Africa, they are highly in demand.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Have a look at the following website to see whether you can register as a medical practitioner.


HPCSA


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

You'll be snapped up and earn a very decent living here.


----------

